# Food/water Dish Dimensions & Material?



## Arquan (Nov 9, 2011)

How high should the food/water dishes be? I'm worried that if its too high, it would be straining for the hedgie to eat/drink. But I'm also concerned of the contents spilling... :roll: 

What kind of material should the food dish be? Would a terracotta dish be okay for a food dish?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I wouldn't use terra cotta just because you can't clean it as well as you could plastic or ceramic.
I use this bowl for food:
http://www.petco.com/product/10469/Petc ... bbits.aspx

This for her treat bowl (the little tiny one):
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=3135685

And this for water:
http://us.petvalu.com/in-our-store/prod ... s-bowl-gre


----------



## casxcore (Jul 28, 2011)

I have these.. http://www.petco.com/product/110826/Pet ... rsWaterers

two in medium for food and water and one small one for treats and they seem to be working just fine


----------



## Arquan (Nov 9, 2011)

So if the dish is around 2 inches high, it would be just fine?


----------

